# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  azure remote debugging error

## erum_mirza

i m working on identity server .and i m facing below error

Unable to find a process called w3wp with arguments "LabtasksIdentityServer. The process may still be starting, please try again.

can any one help me

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> i m working on identity server .and i m facing below error
> 
> Unable to find a process called w3wp with arguments "LabtasksIdentityServer. The process may still be starting, please try again.
> 
> can any one help me


How is your application deployed to Azure? Is it running on a VM or as an App Service? How are you trying to connect the debugger to Azure?

----------

